# Fake Rock Build (My first attempt, Lots of pics!)



## Depalmer (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey everyone, Just thought i would join in and show you all how I am currently getting on with my fake rock build. 

Currently on Day 3, Dont get much time each day to build though as Im working all the time! But i am trying my best! 

Ill post pictures below and talk you through what I have been doing so far  


First of all say hello to Izzy  









She (found out a few week ago actually a HE! but got so used to calling Her a her im keeping it that way) 

She.... Is a 3 year old Bearded Dragon, Ive had her for a bout 9 months or so now, adopted off a friend who was unable to look after her any more  

So I decided to give her a nice new home  

She been living in a small home made viv for far to long thats only just big enough for her, so i decided to do something about it. 

As me and my Parents (Still living at home sucks!) are currently moving house, there are some spare cabinets going, so i saw an opportunity and decided to take advantage. 

This is the cabinet in question.... 









This is after i had taken the two bottom draws out and removed the doors from the top, What i planned to do was lower the top shelve and then fit some glass doors on the front, making a whole new built in vivarium  


Like so........









My brother giving me a helping hand  










Now it was ready for runners and my glass to be ordered  

Bad news is! My glass arrived today, 3mm to long!!!!!! So it has had to go back to be trimmed. But not complaining as its through a friend Who lucky for me happens to work for a glass company so im getting it at 1/3rd of the price.  

But back to business .......

I recently found loads of tutorials on here of how to make your own rock wall and was very intrigued (Thankyou to everyone thats posted tutorials!) 

So i got myself the bits and bobs that i needed

Polystyrene 
Grout 
PVA 
craft knifes 
No more nails
ect 
ect

I first layered the back wall and sides with poly and made a start on my first level...... 









Then i soon added in the second level, which im hoping will become my basking spot for her. 










I then added in a 3rd layer with some walkways to allow access from one to the other. 










*TIP! - *For those of you who are looking to do this for yourself, use a long bladed craft knife to cut the poly with, it works fine! Done waste your money on a hot wire or anything special. The whole aim is to get a rough rocky texture. 

For all the corners i cut the poly at different slanted angles making sure you don't leave any right angles or anything non-rock like. 

Btw... This is not stuck on with anything yet, its all being held together with cocktail sticks! Works a treat if you like me, and make it up as you go along! 

After setting this up, i started to realise that it could look a little dull without any texture on the sides or back wall, so after looking through some examples i gained a little inspiration and decided to do this...... 





















This is as far as i have got so far!!!! 

As you can see, the design has changed a little since the original, God bless cocktail sticks! I still have a lot more to cut and stick on the side and back walls but you get what i am trying to achieve!? Yes? 


*TOP TIP! *- To get a really good rough rocky effect, cut you poly at slanted angles like i stated earlier, but then go over the poly with a lighter or something similar. This melts it and you can create some really good shapes and textures, but please try and do this outside, because it stinks! and its bad for you! 

But for now, this is all. I shall be getting my new (cut to size) glass doors tomorrow. 

So the plan tomorrow will be fit the new doors, fit a heat lamp, and leave for a few hours to test temperatures and make sure my basking level is high/low enough  Then carry on with the side and back walls. 

Ill keep you posted, and more photos of my progress will be coming soon! 

So keep checking back!!!


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

nice work in progress :2thumb: and as you've said, no need to rush the job


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

Yup looking awesome :2thumb:


----------



## Depalmer (Mar 29, 2011)

Cheers, just commented on your thread  Loving the jurrasic style your creating, very tempted to steal that idea and put a fossil like skeleton on my back wall. 

I already asked you this on your post, but is there any chance you could give me some tips on what painting styles to try and what paint? 

Im a little stumpted and after putting all this effort into it, the last thing i want is to ruin it all at the last stage. The word GUTTED would come to mind if that happened! 

Cheers!


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

looking really good, ive just finished my first build for my bull snake. well i say finished i just need to silicone and add plants then im ready for my glass.

you say your thinking about what paint to use, not telling you to but i grouted mine then varnished and it gave it a really good effect without the need for paint, just a thought


----------



## Depalmer (Mar 29, 2011)

Cheers for the advice, unfortunately the grout ive got is of a white-ish colour. Im aiming to keep it as dark as i can so it deffinetly gonna have to be painted.


----------



## Sziren (Mar 25, 2008)

That is looking awesome...well done.
Try adding some non-toxic paint to the grout mixture, should save you having to paint it afterwards


----------



## Depalmer (Mar 29, 2011)

I was actually thinking about adding in the first layer of dark paint in with the grout, but I will still have to go over it at the end to achieve the full look I am after with shadows and highlights


----------



## Amy2310 (Feb 28, 2011)

The more and more I look at these (Especially this one for some reason) the more and more I want to make my own.


----------



## Depalmer (Mar 29, 2011)

*Sorry guys*

Just as an update, no more photos tonight! 

Unfortunetly my glass arrived and after being originally too big its now to short!!!!

I asked for 3mm to be taken off, and they took 7 off, MUPPETS! 

So i didnt really get alot done tonight apart from a few additions to the top level and side walls. 

Once ive done more ill keep you posted!!!!


----------



## Amy2310 (Feb 28, 2011)

Depalmer said:


> Just as an update, no more photos tonight!
> 
> Unfortunetly my glass arrived and after being originally too big its now to short!!!!
> 
> ...


I don't suppose you can give me a rough idea of how much the glass is?
We're looking at making our own vivarium for one of our snakes soon, and the glass is the one thing we haven't looked at prices for yet.


----------



## Depalmer (Mar 29, 2011)

Well this does really depend on the size and style of glass you want really. I'm getting mine through a friend who works for a glass company so I'm only paying £15 for mine, but if I was to go as a normal customer it would have cost me £40 per sheet.


----------



## cbarnes1987 (Feb 2, 2010)

looks good but is it not pointless having a tall viv for a beardie? also depth seems small...


----------



## Depalmer (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes the depth is a little small, but due to the layout of the new room she will be going in its either this or something thats alot smaller. 

And i wouldnt say its pointless at all, beardies love to climb, and i know mine will go as high as she can get!


----------



## cbarnes1987 (Feb 2, 2010)

fair enough if its only temp... my little :censor: climbs out of the way of his heat an u.v, thick lizard!


----------



## 1234jak4321 (Mar 7, 2011)

thats a really good design and i think the different levels make up for the size of the floor.


----------



## Depalmer (Mar 29, 2011)

Cheers, Its coming along nicely,

Sorry theres no pictures, but ive nearly finished all my polystyrene shaping now  Just waiting for the glass (If it fits this time!) so then i can test the temperatures. I dont want my levels to be too close to the heat lamp and end up with a fried lizard! (But im more worried its too far away) 


Can anyone give me some tips on how to work out what size bulbs to use? this is bigger than the last one so im expecting to have to go up in size, but i really dont fancy having to pay for bulbs i wont use!


----------



## Depalmer (Mar 29, 2011)

*More Photos *

Just an update guys ...... 

Any questions just ask  




















As you can see from the above, i do get carried away with the lighter while melting the polystyrene. (God help my lungs! the fumes are bad!) 

Then .... the mess.....


----------



## james.w (Mar 9, 2011)

In your supplies you mentioned No More Nails and PVA, do you need both? If so what for?


----------



## Depalmer (Mar 29, 2011)

No more nails is used to stick the poly together. Its strong and will help provide good and strong structural support for your design. The pva acts as a varnish/sealant which will be used to cover the entire project once all the other steps are finished. 

Hope that helps


----------



## Keto (Mar 28, 2011)

Have you tested to see how strong that top shelf is?


----------



## Depalmer (Mar 29, 2011)

It feels pretty strong, I've got a support at an angle underneath it, which seems to really help too and that's before I've even glued it so I'm pretty sure it will be fine


----------



## james.w (Mar 9, 2011)

Depalmer said:


> No more nails is used to stick the poly together. Its strong and will help provide good and strong structural support for your design. The pva acts as a varnish/sealant which will be used to cover the entire project once all the other steps are finished.
> 
> Hope that helps


Thanks for the clarifification.


----------



## Ectotherm (Apr 3, 2011)

Brilliant work dude! I'm going to be doing some selective work with fake rock similar to this, for my American green tree frogs and White's tree frog, and some Dendrobates I have on the way. Get some pictures of the grouted and painted version up as soon as possible!


----------



## Depalmer (Mar 29, 2011)

Cheers for the positive comments, Im pretty pleased with the results so far too  

Ill keep posting pictures as and when i can, Got my vents today and a new piece of ply wood to cover the back (The original is a little flimsy, but what do you expect from ikea!) So that will be getting fixed on and the vent holes cut out tomorrow. 

Oh! and anyone who is interested in purchasing a new start up vivarium I will soon have one for sale, comes with all fixtures, but no bulbs. If interested at all message me, its 91cm x 46cm x 46cm


----------



## Depalmer (Mar 29, 2011)

Well... Its been a while....

Ive been mega busy lately with moving house and working mega long hours so this project just got put to one side. So i now think its time to carry it on. Which i am happy to report i have been doing

The whole thing is now glued together with just a few little adjustments to make, so pretty soon i shall be making a start on the grouting  When it gets to that stage i shall be positing photos. Hopefully next week!!


----------



## About-Snakes.com (Aug 25, 2011)

nice work mate! let see is when is done


----------



## Depalmer (Mar 29, 2011)

*About to grout!*

OK guys, The poly build is almost completed, but with it being placed at the end of my bed, i have to look at it every day, and night which leads to new ideas. Some good, some not so good. 

This is the general look of what i have so far...











Its a terrible photo, but you get the gist right? 

Please ignore all the bits on the bottom, thats just scrap, also the bottom left support has now changed as i decided it was a little too tall for Izzy to climb on her own.

I can't show you this as the glue is still drying on it.

But anyways, this project is taking FOREVER! so im now a man on a mission to get it finished!

While I've been changing bits to the original design i have also been testing out my grout and painting techniques on what was going to be a "Feeding dish" 

This has had some good and bad moments. The grouting was fairly easy, first layer watered down then slowly thickening it up for the other layers. I gave it around 4 layers in the end but still felt like it needed a few more, however I decided to save time and leave it as it was only a tester. (Sorry no pictures of the grouting stage) 

I then moved onto painting (PAIN-t IN THE ASS!) Its gone from gray, to orange, to looking like someone had taken a $*IT on the dam thing. 

Then this evening, i struck gold and came up with this...... 










This is a combination of around 4 colours, a dark base coat and a few lighter colours for highlights, and some darker tones in the shadows. 

So hopefully this is what I want the whole project to turn out like. 

Opinions? Good or bad? Advice?


----------



## Recluso (Dec 3, 2010)

Those colours look gorgeous, lovely and warm!

Can't wait for the finished piece.


----------



## Depalmer (Mar 29, 2011)

Cheers, Im pretty pleased with the result too. 

I've just added on some sand with some PVA resulting in.....









The sand doesnt actually stand out that bad in normal light, my desk lamp just made it turn a weird colour on the photo.


----------



## Depalmer (Mar 29, 2011)

*Grouting.... Finally*

Evening Guys  

Made a start on the first layer of grout today, much harder work than i had anticipated and I kinda snapped off two of my supports from getting a little aggressive with the brush, whoops! 










As you can see from the above my bottom two platforms are missing both supports, i think ill grout these separately and glue them back on at a later date. 





















Opinions?


----------



## Jamesferrassie (Jul 14, 2011)

That looks outstanding!!!! what lucky fellas are going in there?


----------



## flashevans (Jun 7, 2011)

It looks absolutely fantastic so far. (he) she's a lucky beardie to have a home that cool! Look forward to the finished result! Wish I had the time and creativity!


----------



## Mister Meaner (Jun 1, 2009)

Just a thought, to support and hold everything together you cut use bits lengths of straightened coat hanger threaded through the polystyrene it would also help structeral strength.


----------



## tdachel (Jul 15, 2010)

Really nice texturing and layout! Where are the tight snug areas for her to hide? You have a great start, but they need to feel secure in tight hiding places...


----------



## Depalmer (Mar 29, 2011)

Cheers for the support and advice, I'll keep the coat hanger one in mind. 

I'm considering building a tighter hide underneath the lower platform but it's already quite low and tight with the support attached, once it's glued on I'll post a photo


----------



## Jamesferrassie (Jul 14, 2011)

as mentioned before it looks great :2thumb: one thing that has come to mind...hows the dragon going to be able to climb onto the platforms from the ground..? will there be a ramp kinda thing going to the first platform or is the substrate going to be quite deep?

just think the first platform looks quite high and might course the dragon some trouble getting on to it? Just a thought :2thumb:


----------



## Depalmer (Mar 29, 2011)

Jamesferrassie said:


> as mentioned before it looks great :2thumb: one thing that has come to mind...hows the dragon going to be able to climb onto the platforms from the ground..? will there be a ramp kinda thing going to the first platform or is the substrate going to be quite deep?
> 
> just think the first platform looks quite high and might course the dragon some trouble getting on to it? Just a thought :2thumb:


I had exactly the same thought not to long ago, so its now been altered, its the original spupport but with steps/ramp going up to it. So that should be all fine  ill post a picture later


----------



## Jamesferrassie (Jul 14, 2011)

Depalmer said:


> I had exactly the same thought not to long ago, so its now been altered, its the original spupport but with steps/ramp going up to it. So that should be all fine  ill post a picture later


 
awesome!!

i cant wait to see it finished, been following this thread since you started the build!


----------



## Depalmer (Mar 29, 2011)

Jamesferrassie said:


> awesome!!
> 
> i cant wait to see it finished, been following this thread since you started the build!



This is the support that's gonna be attached to the bottom left platform. 









This has only had 1 layer of grout so far, im leaving these till last


----------



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

Stunning build mate Im planning to do mine soon and with a bit of luck it will look nearly as good as yours! Keep up the good work mate!


----------



## Depalmer (Mar 29, 2011)

So far its had about 5 layers of grout, its not quite finished yet as you can see from the different colour tones, but it wont be long until i can make a start on the painting  

What do you think?


----------



## dragonbait92 (Nov 12, 2011)

it looks fantastic !! love the colour and texture that beardie is one lucky lizzy :2thumb:


----------



## Depalmer (Mar 29, 2011)

*Issues !*

Added on another layer of grout this evening and im starting to run into issues, mainly because of the weather. Unfortunately for me the only place I am able to do my work is in a rather cold, damp, bug infested and drafty garage. So getting the grout to dry properly is proving hard! 

My main issue this evening was a big "Oh $hit" moment when i tried to move it around and the dam thing cracked from top to bottom right down the middle...... great! 

this is mainly because I've not put any support on the back, so my next task is to layer up the outside sides and rear with pure (non watered down) grout to help strengthen it. Hopefully this will solve my issues :devil: 

sorry theres no pictures tonight, but they're not much different from the last. Once ive made a start on the painting ill post some pics up  



WATCH THIS SPACE!!


----------



## Depalmer (Mar 29, 2011)

:devil: iaushdpiaushdpiashdiasuhdiahsdiuhasduhaspifas:devil: 

This is how i feel after tonight....

Basically the whole thing got moved into my kitchen last night to dry out in some place warm. This evening when i returned home from work i decided to move it back to the garage as it was kinda in the way of things. 

While moving it, i accidentally clipped a door frame which completely snapped off a huge chunk on the bottom. you can imagine the words that where coming out my mouth. Then to top it all off, i then clipped the ladders in the garage which took a big chunk off the opposite side. 

Sighs...... 

FML!


----------



## Depalmer (Mar 29, 2011)

*A year later.....*

Well I just looked at the first post I did on here... March 2011 

Its taken me that long, Im not lazy I just find it hard to find the time!! 


Anyways below is a few updated photos of my poor attempt at painting. 

I really cocked it up, and become rather unmotivated by how disappointed I am with it now. However I've come to terms with the fact that its just going to have to do and I need to get it finished. 





















The little yellow bits are sand thats not been stuck on yet. I threw a bit of sand on it to see what the result might look like. 












below is a new support which i added in after realising my first platform was too high. 














So if I had to go back, what would I change. 

1. Complete redesign of the whole thing with more levels and platforms. 

2. Not make so many tight spaces that a a BI**H to get grout and paint into. 



Anyways guys let me know what you think to it so far, and please dont criticise it to much.


----------



## tdachel (Jul 15, 2010)

Wow! I really liked the texture that you had before, but the latest pics show it to be even better and it shows off some of the really nice sculpting you did too. Nice work!


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Looks great, I love it :2thumb: And as for feeling a bit down on it, I've yet to complete a single viv build (and i've done 6 in the last 9 months!) without thinking "Damn, if only i'd done.........differently" or "Well that looks s:censor:t" But once it's all in place with any added plants, substrates, and of course the all important inhabitant you'll look differently on it i'm sure.

Dave


----------



## tdachel (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey - at least you guys make the fake rock backgrounds. I have over a gig of photo references and procedures to help me on my build. I have tons of Styrofoam piled up just waiting to be carved. I just need to BEGIN!

I might be a bit pre-occupied with my trip next month to the Mojave and to be chasing desert iguanas, chuckwallas, leopard lizards and collared lizards around... Hopefully I'll have fresh ideas and I'll get my butt in gear. Thanks to you guys and your builds - they are very inspirational.


----------



## Depalmer (Mar 29, 2011)

So if you've read the whole post you will have seen my "Feeder dish" which is more like a tester that i try out painting on ect. 

My painting on it turned out 10 times better than my actual project and now I've just been experimenting with it. 

I covered it in PVA then went over with some sand, then as it dried rubbed off some sand to bring through the texture underneath. hmmmmm I quite like it..... 










The actual project isn't really that red, that's just my camera. 

Whats your opinions? Shall I do the whole thing like this?


----------



## tdachel (Jul 15, 2010)

Very Nice - I like it. Reminds me of something in one of Pendragon's vivs. Texture looks great toooooooooo.


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Hmmm, i like the feeder dish colour, but i also like the other, as it looks like an area with high amounts of iron ore. 50/50, so you're on your own for this one :lol2:

Dave


----------



## jonjon59 (Aug 27, 2009)

*fake rock*

looking good
i made a 6ft water fall for garden doing exactly same way and covered it in concrete
it looks amazing and less than 150.00 including pump and pondliner
local garden center wants 1500.00 for plastic version
mine is now concrete and will last forever
well done
looking awsome
jon


----------



## scottology (Aug 8, 2008)

What colour grout did you end up using and how did you mix the paints, colours etc?

What thickness polystyrene? I dont know whether to try 25mm or 50mm thick

It looks great! I'm hoping to start my own "smaller" version shortly.


----------

